# Graphic designing and digital painting related question.



## Gdn8Melbourne

Those who works in inkscape or illustrator, do they use tablet or it is possible to create those awesome things in desktop with mouse? 
and the drawing tablets have any os or software preinstalled in them? I mean how they works with pc? (not asking about the touch and draw thing).


----------

